# GEOM_LABELS error in 7.2 (no such errors present in 6.4)



## aurora (Jun 9, 2009)

In this forum, and at other sites I couldn't come across a satisfactory explanation on the GEOM_LABEL error problems of 7.2. 

In short,

The computer (you see in my signature) caused NO problem whatsoever related to the CDROM in 6.4-RELEASE.

The very same computer causes MANY problems related to the CDROM in 7.2-RELEASE, popping up at least several messages in bash, whenever I insert a CD from the CDROM tray. Even when I take back the CD from the tray and just push it with no CD inside the error messages appear interfering with the normal operations and causing discomfort. 

GEOM_LABELS or GEOM whatever was installed by default in 7.2. Did anybody experienced this problem and is there a way to supress these messages? 

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you post an example of such a message?


----------



## aurora (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure. When I only open and close the CDROM-tray without putting any CD inside. After the tray is closed:


```
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: timeout waiting for ATAPI ready
acd0: error issuing ATA POCKET COMMAND
```
When I insert a CD into tray. (Here it's the FreeBSD packages CD#2) 

```
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
GEOM_LABEL Label for provider acd0t01 is iso 9660/FreeBSD_Packages_2
acd0: FAILURE - unknown cmd (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
acd0: FAILURE - READ_DISK_INFO ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
acd0: FAILURE - READ_DISK_INFO ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00
```

All these messages are printed in bright white color. What's worse, when I have to insert any CD during the graphical interface of sysinstall, they appear at the center of the screen, interfering unnecessarily with the operations.

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 9, 2009)

HAL perhaps?

Try disabling device polling on acd0: `# hal-disable-polling --device /dev/acd0`.
This may decrease the amount of chatter, but it will interfere with any automount facility you might have in your desktop environment.


----------



## aurora (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, that's a big improvement. Now, only one message (GEOM_LABEL Label for provider acd0t01 is iso 9660/bla_bla) appears when a CD is inserted and no message when no CD is inserted (ie when the tray is just opened/closed)

That's also fine because those 3-4 line messages took a lot of time to appear. Terrribly time consuming they were. Now it's alright.

Thanks!


----------



## jef (Jun 11, 2009)

Another option would be to not log in to the "main" console, where all the system messages go, but to use Alt-F2 (or Alt-F3, Alt-F4,...) to use a different console. 

The messages are status and are being sent by the logging facility to the console, which many people consider a good thing when it comes to understanding why (or why not) something is happening.  

An additional option might be editing /etc/sylog.conf appropriately so that those specific messages aren't going to the console.

Personally, I'd just use the Alt-F1 console for "The Console" for messages and all, and use a different one for keyboard-screen interaction.


----------

